# ******** question / help!



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have a quick question for all the ** addicts out there.

Does anyone know if it is possible to block status updates from one person? What I mean is, if I don't want to see the status updates of just one of my friends, can I tick a box somewhere that means I don't see them?
It's a bit of a delicate situation. This person... I don't want to take the off my friends because that would just cause more trouble than it would solve and heaven knows it's bloody complicated enough but... at the same time this person is saying things on their status updates that I just don't want to hear. The temptation to respond is almost overpowering!

Any idea?

C~x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya

Can't help you I'm afraid, but I know what you mean about getting fed up with certain friend's status updates 

Have you tried asking the question on the ******** help page?

RLH

p.s. Good Luck


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

If you scroll down to the bottom of your home page there is a bit that says options for news fed, Im sure in that you can twiddle with things and stop them. 

HTH 

Em x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh thanks. That might do the trick!

C~x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

as a ******** addict  

i can say that you can either block ur status from all or none...or so that ur friends can view it but not people who just searching you..

you can block various friends from seeing ur profile and still be friends tho.. on the settings there is help with that...

hope this helps..think i may go and investigate now...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for that!

Yes you're right and I managed to twiddle with it a bit to get the settings I needed. No more hair tearing and red mist moments and peace all round for me. 

C~x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

another thing that you can do is on your home page when there is say a status update from the friend posted, if you go to the right of the writing with your mouse a little options button comes up, and you can then say that you want to see more about, or less about, that person. If you click less then on your homepage it won't post about that person. You can still see their stuff if you go to their profile though. 

Bingbong


----------

